# Cotton, my preggo foster



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

So I picked up Cotton today from her previous owner and we stopped by the vet to see how many she had in the oven. According to the ultra sound and the x-ray, there are 1, possibly 2 puppies. We saw one for sure I also thought I saw one spine, but it was obscured....Most likely only one though. And the vet guessed about 50 days along from the density on the skull and hip bones.

She is on the non-urgent board from crawfordville. I was guessed that she is a lab x shepherd x bully mix. She is a sweet heart.









I do have a few question about her though, if anyone has some experience. 

1. According to the x-rays, she has a ton of poop and I tried to walk her around and get her to go, but all she did was mark everywhere (either that or she has a UTI). What are good ways to relieve constipation if that is was she has.

2. She is filthy and going to get a bath tonight... for sure. And her ears cleaned, assuming she lets us get to it.

3. She does NOT being in a crate, I know she will get used to it and I can handle it...just complaining here. lol

4. I'm a little nervous with her and Dakota. They met and went for a walk and at first they were a bit upset adn barked , and then Dakota just wanted to play and she was still snippy. Well then they finally settled down and were able to walk kinda side by side. It was more like Dakota walked down sidewalk and Cotton wandered around and sniffed everything. I don't know if her hormones are whacked out from the pregnancy, or if she just doesn't like him....

Pictures will be coming after her bath tonight.







Oh and she is 2 year old approx. And 78.5 lbs....And even though she is pregnant, she is over weight...lol. Maybe is just the lab chest she has.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I forgot to add, any advice regarding whelping will also be appreciated.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

lots of advice on caring for just born puppies was given to alisa when she brought nadia (formerly madeline) home. that thread is either in follow-up or where are they now. i'm sure someone will post advice on the actual whelping soon. thanks so much for helping her and her pup(s).


----------

